# Job Vacancy



## Paul Smith (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi. We are relocating to Rhodes this year and are seeking jobs. We are hoping to fly out mid/end of April. Does anyone know if there are any vacancies in the Rhodes area of Greece (Lindos, Pefkos etc). I am 45 years old and my partner is 43 years old. We are looking for long term positions not seasonal, but seasonal work will be suffice for the time being. We are looking for administration work (partner) and I am seeking work within the property industry, but both willing to change our careers to suit. So if anyone knows of anyone who owns their own company and are recruiting please tell them to get in touch with us. Cheers Paul & Jean


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

hi We live in Kalithies village on Rhodes. You will find getting jobs here very difficult. Friends of ours who have lived here 8 years are having to return to the UK.Because of the euro there has been a serious down turn in tourism as well.
Do you speak Greek?


----------



## questsites (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Paul and Jean

Have you considered running your own business from home?


----------

